# Grammsotola iheringi eggsac



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello Guillerme!

Very nice Grammostola sp. 
Definately on the way to constructing egg-sac!


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheNatural (Nov 20, 2007)

M.F.Bagaturov said:


> Hello Guillerme!
> 
> Very nice Grammostola sp.
> Definately on the way to constructing egg-sac!


Hi mik, thanks man!!
Should be a Grammostola iheringi


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 20, 2007)

Ahh beautiful this is my favorite Grammostola Spp
lookin like very good mommy  
good luck with sac :clap:


----------



## pinkzebra (Nov 20, 2007)

Great photo sequence! She's a beauty. Congrats on the sac!

Jen


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi!



TheNatural said:


> Hi mik, thanks man!!
> Should be a Grammostola iheringi


She;s not Your debtor, so she has nothing obligates to You.
It is not G. iheringi no matter You call it so...
It's mostly possible is G. mollicoma


----------



## froggyman (Nov 21, 2007)

is this the g.iheringi that hybridized with the rosea?


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats!

But I also agree with Mikhail, doesn't look like _G. iheringi_ (though it does resemble what has been sold in the pet trade as such).

Eric


----------



## TheNatural (Nov 22, 2007)

M.F.Bagaturov said:


> Hi!
> She;s not Your debtor, so she has nothing obligates to You.
> It is not G. iheringi no matter You call it so...
> It's mostly possible is G. mollicoma





M.F.Bagaturov said:


> Congrats!
> But I also agree with Mikhail, doesn't look like G. iheringi (though it does resemble what has been sold in the pet trade as such).
> Eric


Thanks guys, I will ask my friend check the specie out with some other local researcher. I really looks more like mollicoma.


----------



## Aarantula (Nov 23, 2007)

*Wow!!!*

GREAT PHOTOS!! Congrats on the sac! I love it when the sac is made out in the open rather than hidden away! Always an amazing thing to watch!!!


----------



## TheDarkness (Dec 17, 2007)

My G.I., possible sister of yours, is putting an eggsac now too...

later I post some pics...

but I think that is a phantom eggsac, I matting her, but with out success, I think...


----------



## pedipalps (Dec 18, 2007)

Awesome :clap: ,and great photo sequence.

Good Luck!!


----------



## TheDarkness (Dec 20, 2007)

http://natocadaaranha.byethost12.com/album4/Grammostola%20iheringi/1/index.html


----------

